# Remington



## rdabpenman (Feb 26, 2014)

300 Magnum Rifle Cartridge pen with Boa snake skin and Elk antler cap. Casing and projectile cleaned, polished and applied 4 coats of lacquer using my "Dipping Method". Boa cast in PR, turned, sanded 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss. Elk antler finial turned, sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, applied 4 coats of Med CA and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1-7mmRemmingtonMagnumwithSnakeandAntlerFinial-Copy-CopyCustom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1B-7mmRemmingtonMagnumwithSnakeandAntlerFinial-CopyCustom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1C-7mmRemmingtonMagnumwithSnakeandAntlerFinialCustom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1D-7mmRemmingtonMagnumwithSnakeandAntlerFinial-CopyCustom.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't see any pictures les


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't care much for the look of that snake skin...........but top notch finish as always


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2014)

Ah man I like that setup.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ah man I like that setup. How am I going to compete when you posting stuff like that




I don't think of it as any of us are competing with each other, we all find our niche and excel right there!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I don't think of it as any of us are competing with each other, we all find our niche and excel right there!


Sorry to make it sound that way. Was a compliment and a poor choice I words. I am sorry for that. I enjoy everybody's work and even though I push myself to get better I am the last one to make a contest out of it. Once again I'm sorry if that came out wrong


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Sorry to make it sound that way. Was a compliment and a poor choice I words. I am sorry for that. I enjoy everybody's work and even though I push myself to get better I am the last one to make a contest out of it. Once again I'm sorry if that came out wrong




No, I'm sorry if that came out wrong, I've been here long enough to know exactly how you meant it . My favorite thing about all of you other pen turners is that seeing the things others do drives me to try new things and strive to improve my skills.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Sorry to make it sound that way. Was a compliment and a poor choice I words. I am sorry for that. I enjoy everybody's work and even though I push myself to get better I am the last one to make a contest out of it. Once again I'm sorry if that came out wrong



It was obviously a compliment using a metaphor - something that's so common on WB it surprises me it would be called into question. I don't think you should have edited your post to remove it Tony - it was better in its original. 

I would also offer that your pens are every bit as good as any I have seen here. But I guess I'm getting off topic.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2014)

Guess we all just got a little confused. On to the next post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2014)

Les- Your cartridge pens are the nicest ones I've seen, I've had a few people ask about using a customer supplied cartridge, have you ever done a build thread on how you do it? I'd be interested in finding out if it's within my skill set and the equipment I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 26, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Guess we all just got a little confused. On to the next post.



Like Forrest Gump says..........It Happens  As a newbie pen turner myself, I truly enjoy seeing what everyone else does too. As Shrodec mentioned it gives me more ideas, but let's face it, we don't all "like" the same look of certain pens, whether it be plating, style, wood combo etc, it's personal taste . Color combos are always difficult for me n I get my wife's input sometimes to help me out lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice Les.... Was the boa skin a shed?


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 27, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> Very nice Les.... Was the boa skin a shed?



I don't think it was a shed. I got the blank from a friend.


Schroedc said:


> Les- Your cartridge pens are the nicest ones I've seen, I've had a few people ask about using a customer supplied cartridge, have you ever done a build thread on how you do it? I'd be interested in finding out if it's within my skill set and the equipment I have.



Thanks guys.

I do have a PDF tutorial on how I build my Rifle Cartridge Pens which can't be posted in the "Class Room".
If you are interested pm me your email and I will send you the PDF Tutorial.

Les


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 28, 2014)

Very cool!!


----------

